# Freeware: RGB CMYK



## Eaden (5. Juli 2005)

Moin!

Wie der Titel schon sagt benötige ich eine Freeware die RGB-Bilder in CMYK-Bilder umwandelt, und am besten auch umgekehrt


----------



## Ellie (5. Juli 2005)

Moin,

Gimp ist Open Source.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## Eaden (5. Juli 2005)

Aber GIMP ünterstützt doch kein CMYK oder?

Wenn doch dann sagt mir mal bitte wie man das mit Gimp macht


----------



## Ellie (5. Juli 2005)

Moin,

habe ich nicht behauptet, aber er fragte nach Freeware.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (5. Juli 2005)

Es gibt ein Plugin für GIMP, womit Du CMYK-Dateien erzeugen kannst

=> http://www.blackfiveservices.co.uk/separate.shtml

Und soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, unterstützt GIMP ab Version 1.3.17
sowieso den CMYK-Farbraum.


----------

